# Skamania



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

Was wondering what the best way to fish skamania in the Big Manistee is? I would like to run plugs for them this summer. Has anyone tried running plugs for them in the summer months?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm not sure how effective that would be since, A) There isn't a lot of numbers when it comes to skams in the Big M and B) They don't lay in most of the spots that you'd associate with plug pulling. 

Now, it's certainly worth a try when the river temps are on the cooler side, since that'll have a tendency to move fish around. The plug pulling thing works on a river like the St. Joe, but to be fair...there's a lot more skams in that river, ya know?


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

If I was to shoot up for the day, when is the typical date they show up in the river. Is there anything special i should have? I run a center pin and would use the same old waxies and a jig or some spawn.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

In the southern tribs I fish for skams spawn sacs in natural colors work well, red, orange, and if the water is murky chartreuse. Leave the jigs and waxies for the winter runs. A hot skam will bend out most jig hooks pretty quickly and plain bait on a sz 4-8 hook usually does the trick. 

In my experience fishing skams they are not as picky as winter runs when it comes to leader and hook size. The water is warmer and they are more likely to chase a bait or move to strike a bait than a winter run. Im not sure if the same holds true for the more northern tributaries as I have never fished them.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Night crawlers and a slip sinker works wonders.


----------



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

MI MAN,they say the skamania peek out around the fourth of July.
Does anyone know if they plant them in the Big Man. anymore?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

wiggle wart said:


> Does anyone know if they plant them in the Big Man. anymore?


 
http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The Big Man is where I learned to fish them, and where I got my first one. Anything works for skams, at some point. Any of the usual steelhead methods work though, just go with what your confident in. I do have an interesting bait we use in the north that works very well on them. Skams are fun, but I don't think they're any more badass then a fresh fall run.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Big Man is where I learned to fish them, and where I got my first one. Anything works for skams, at some point. Any of the usual steelhead methods work though, just go with what your confident in. I do have an interesting bait we use in the north that works very well on them. Skams are fun, but I don't think they're any more badass then a fresh fall run.


You hafta give it up to the fall fish. They're one tough cookie.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Big Man is where I learned to fish them


I remember seeing you down there [the white chevy] back when there was elbow room available :xzicon_sm


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Comparing fall runs to skamanias is pretty much like comparing welterweights to heavyweight fighters....or, it used to be that way. That being said, you still see alot more teener weight skams than you do fall runs. Everything else being equal,ie water temps/speed and freshness of the fish, that is where the fun begins.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The Big Man is where I learned to fish them, and where I got my first one. Anything works for skams, at some point. Any of the usual steelhead methods work though, just go with what your confident in. I do have an interesting bait we use in the north that works very well on them. Skams are fun, but I don't think they're any more badass then a fresh fall run.


 
It was explained once to me before, but I still don't get it. What is a Skam, what is the difference between them and Steelhead?


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

The skamania strain is the summer run steelhead. They start staging near the piers usually around late may. They trickle in all season but the majority run up the rivers in the summer despite the warm river temps. They are genetically programmed to run up their planted rivers in the summer. They are also said to spawn earlier than the typical little mainstee strain although some may argue differently. In early march many of the fish I catch are dropback skams or fresh little manistee strain fish. So i believe it to be true. They spend more time in the rivers so they spawn first. 

Ive noticed that the tail is larger on skams compared to winter runs (lil manistee strain) and they are also more streamlined and slender compared to the big shouldered winter run fish. 

Summer run steelhead = skamania

Fall/winter run steelhead = little mainstee strain.

Both may run in the spring but most skams are already in the river spawning or spawned out when the big spring run occurs.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Comparing fall runs to skamanias is pretty much like comparing welterweights to heavyweight fighters....or, it used to be that way. That being said, you still see alot more teener weight skams than you do fall runs. Everything else being equal,ie water temps/speed and freshness of the fish, that is where the fun begins.


I think both are crazy fish to get. I probably just like fall fishing better, hence my preference for fall steelies. I don't think I've ever got into skams in perfect conditions though. I've heard the best way to see what they got is on a flip off the piers. They're fun, but the bite seems less consistent with them. Few day old fall fish are absolute BULLETS in the river!



> I remember seeing you down there [the white chevy] back when there was elbow room available


I don't think it's changed much as far as pressure. Then again I haven't been on the Big Man is quite awhile, last time I fished skams there was 2007.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

REG said:


> Comparing fall runs to skamanias is pretty much like comparing welterweights to heavyweight fighters....or, it used to be that way. That being said, you still see alot more teener weight skams than you do fall runs. Everything else being equal,ie water temps/speed and freshness of the fish, that is where the fun begins.


Ive definitely gotta agree with Reg on this one. Ive compared the fighting ability of both fish and this is what I came up with.

Skamania = more acrobatic Im 6 foot tall and have had them almost jump eye level with me. Blistering knuckle busting initial runs anyone who has caught fresh skams on a centerpin knows what I am talking about. They often throw off an angler by charging straight at you and they often shoot upstream rather than downstream like most other fish including salmon. They do run out of steam quicker because of the warmer water temps and they put all their might into that first run. Skams often shoot up the river rather quickly so if you catch them up high in the river system they do lose some of their fighting ability since they expend much of their energy into traveling to find better water temps.

Fall / winter run fish = less acrobatic but fall fish do jump. They fight longer due to the colder water temps and do not run out of steam as quickly. They also the majority of the time run downstream so now you have to deal with the fish and the current which add another dimension of excitement to the fight. Then in the winter in the extremely cold water the fish lose some of their fighting ability and become lethargic.

I love catching both strains but I spend the most time fishing in the fall/winter since skams do not release well. Unless I have someone to give the fish to I limit my skam fishing depending on how many Ive been landing. I will say one thing over the course of a season I land many more winter run fish compared to skams. Broken leaders is a common occurrence fishing skams. Ive had them jump straight through trees leaving my whole rig and float a tangled mess in the branches. I think skams are easier to catch but harder to land. Ive seen many guys c&r skams to let them die a slow death thniking they are being ethical. To each his own but this drives me nuts  !


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

I always catch a few Skams while fishing after dark for big browns on the Big M. I throw shallow bodybaits all night long in late june through July. My best nights have always been after big rains when the water is high.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just cast raps, one type and color in particular, and do pretty well. Last year i went around june 17th, and got a couple on back to back casts..... I agree with the heavyweight/welterweight comparison, but skams pretty much go nuts, and its a nice change being able to get a tan while fishing steelies. To top it off, NO CROWDS!!!!! Skams get my vote for that reason alone :coolgleam


----------



## MI MAN (Feb 11, 2009)

So it sounds like I should take all my regular steelhead tackle with a few more stout bait hooks. For live bait for bait, spawn with some crawlers or leaf worms. I plan on taking waxies as well. Just way to confident with waxies. Thanks for the help, good thread.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Whenever I pick a fish to pursue, I look at the natural bait sources throughout the river or lake. I don't use spawn in the summer because of the fact that spawn isn't natural at that particular time. I also don't like the idea of using spawn on a 80 degree day. 

Don't get me wrong, I've seen people using skein in August to target kings and they do well. I just try to use lures to mimic minnows. I find that I do better.


----------



## wiggle wart (Oct 7, 2008)

I sure wish they would plant some Skamania in the PM again so we could have fun in the summer months.


----------

